# البرت انيشتاين ((مختارات من أقوال أينشتاين)).



## سيزار (18 سبتمبر 2007)

البرت انيشتاين 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

حياته
وُلد أينشتاين في مدينة أُولم الألمانية في العام 1879 وأمضى سِن يفاعته في ميونخ. كان أبوه "هيرمان أينشتاين" يعمل في بيع الرّيش المستخدم في صناعة الوسائد، و عملت أمّه "ني بولين كوخ" معه في إدارة ورشةٍ صغيرةٍ لتصنيع الأدوات الكهربائية بعد تخلّيه عن مهنة بيع الرّيش. تأخر أينشتاين الطفل في النطق حتى الثالثة من عمره، لكنه أبدى شغفا كبيرا بالطبيعة، و مقدرةً على إدراك المفاهيم الرياضياتية الصعبة، وقد درس لوحده الهندسة الإقليدية. وعلى الرغم من انتمائه لليهودية، فقد دخل أينشتاين مدرسة إعدادية كاثوليكية وتلقّى دروساً في العزف على آلة الكمان. وفي الخامسة من عمره، أعطاه أبوه بوصلة، وقد أدرك أينشتاين آنذاك أن ثمّة قوةً في الفضاء تقوم بالتأثير على إبرة البوصلة وتقوم بتحريكها.

وقد كان يعاني من صعوبة في الاستيعاب، وربما كان مردُّ ذلك إلى خجله في طفولته. ويشاع أن أينشتاين الطفل قد رسب في مادة الرياضيات فيما بعد، إلا أن المرجح أن التعديل في تقييم درجات التلاميذ آنذاك أثار أن الطفل أينشتاين قد تأخّر ورسب في مادة الرياضيات. وتبنَّى اثنان من أعمام أينشتاين رعاية ودعم اهتمام هذا الطفل بالعلم بشكل عام فزوداه بكتبٍ تتعلق بالعلوم والرياضيات.

بعد تكرر خسائر الورشة التي أنشأها والداه في العام 1894، انتقلت عائلته إلى مدينة ميلانو في إيطاليا، واستغل أينشتاين الابن الفرصة السانحة للإنسحاب من المدرسة في ميونخ التي كره فيها النظام الصارم والروح الخانقة . أمضى بعدها أينشتاين سنةً مع والديه في مدينة ميلانو حتى تبين أن من الواجب عليه تحديد طريقه في الحياة؛ فأنهى دراسته الثانوية في مدينة آروا السويسرية، وتقدَّم بعدها إلى امتحانات المعهد الاتحادي السويسري للتقانة في زيورخ عام 1895، وقد أحب أينشتاين طرائق التدريس فيه، وكان كثيراً ما يقتطع من وقته ليدرس الفيزياء بمفرده، أو ليعزف على كمانه. إلى أن اجتاز الامتحانات وتخرَّج في العام 1900. لكن مُدرِّسيه لم يُرشِّحوه للدخول إلى الجامعة.

كان أينشتاين قد تنازل عن أوراقه الرسمية الألمانية في العام 1896، مما جعله بلا ثبوتية أو انتماءٍ لأي بلدٍ معين، وفي العام 1898، التقى أينشتاين بـ "ميلِفا ماريك Mileva Maric" زميلته الصربية على مقاعد الدراسة ووقع في غرامها، وكان في فترة الدراسة يتناقش مع أصدقائه المقربين في المواضيع العلمية. وبعد تخرجه في العام 1900 عمل أينشتاين مدرّساً بديلاً، وفي العام الذي يليه حصل أينشتاين على حق المواطنة السويسرية، ورُزق بطفلةٍ غير شرعية من صديقته أسمياها (ليسيرل) في كانون الثاني (يناير) من العام 1901.


[تحرير] عمله
جرأة أينشتاين في شبابه حالت بينه وبين الحصول على عمل مناسبٍ في سلك التدريس، لكن وبمساعدة والد أحد زملاء مقاعد الدراسة حصل على وظيفة فاحص (مُختبِر) في مكتب تسجيل براءة الإختراعات السويسري في العام 1902. تزوج أينشتاين من صديقته "ميلِفا" في 6 كانون الثاني (يناير) 1903 ورُزق بمولودٍ ذكر حمل اسم "هانز" في 14 من أيار (مايو) عام 1904. وفي هذه الأثناء، أصبح عمل أينشتاين في مكتب التسجيل السويسري دائماً، وقام بالتحضير لرسالة الدكتوراه في نفس الفترة، وتمكن من الحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه في العام 1905 من جامعة زيورخ، وكان موضوع الرسالة يدور حول أبعاد الجزيئات. وفي العام نفسه، كتب أينشتاين 4 مقالاتٍ علميةٍ دون الرجوع للكثير من المراجع العلمية أو التشاور مع زملائه الأكاديميين، وتعتبر هذه المقالات العلمية اللبنة الأولى للفيزياء الحديثة التي نعرفها اليوم.

درس أينشتاين في الورقة الأولى ما يُعرف باسم الحركة البراونية، فقدم العديد من التنبُّؤات حول حركة الجسيمات الموزعة بصورةٍ عشوائية في السائل. عرف أينشتاين "بأبي النسبية"، تلك النظرية التي هزت العالم من الجانب العلمي، إلا أن جائزة نوبل مُنحت له في مجال آخر (المفعول الكهرضوئي) وهو ما كان موضوع الورقة الثانية.


[تحرير] النظرية النسبية الخاصة
ورقة أينشتاين العلمية الثالثة كانت عن "النظرية النسبية الخاصة". فتناولت الورقة الزمان، والمكان، والكتلة، والطاقة. وأسهمت نظرية أينشتاين بإزالة الغموض الذي نجم عن التجربة الشهيرة التي أجراها الأمريكيان الفيزيائي "ألبرت ميكلسون والكيميائي إدوارد مورلي" أواخر القرن التاسع عشر في عام 1887، فقد أثبت أينشتاين أن موجات الضوء تستطيع أن تنتشر في الخلاء دون الحاجة لوجود وسط أو مجال، على خلاف الموجات الأخرى المعروفة التي تحتاج إلى وسط تنتشر فيه كالهواء أو الماء؛ وأن سرعة الضوء هي سرعة ثابتة وليست نسبية مع حركة المراقب (الملاحظ). تجدر الإشارة إلى أن نظرية أينشتاين تلك تناقضت بشكل كلّي مع استنتاجات "إسحاق نيوتن". جاءت تسمية النظرية بالخاصة للتفريق بينها وبين نظرية أينشتاين اللاحقة التي سُمِّيت بالنسبية العامة.


[تحرير] منتصف حياته
في العام 1906 ارتقى أينشتاين في السلم الوظيفي إلى مرتبة فاحص فني من الدرجة الثانية، وفي العام 1908 مُنح إجازةً لإلقاء الدروس والمحاضرات من "بيرن" في سويسرا. ووُلد الطفل الثاني لأينشتاين الذي سُمِّي "إدوارد" في 28 تموز (يوليو) 1910، وطلّق أينشتاين بعدها زوجته ميلِفا في 14 شباط (فبراير) 1919 وتزوج بعدها من ابنة عمه "ايلسا لوينثال" التي تكبره بثلاث سنوات في 2 حزيران (يونيو) 1919.

لا يعلم أحد حتى هذه الساعة شيئاً عن مصير طفلة أينشتاين الأولى غير الشرعية من زوجته ميلِفا؛ إذ يعتقد البعض أنها ماتت في فترة الرضاعة، ويعتقد البعض الآخر أن والديها أعطياها لمن لا أولاد له للتبني. أمّا بالنسبة لأولاد أينشتاين، فقد أُصيب أحدهما بمرض انفصام الشخصية ومات فيما بعد في المصح العقلي الذي تولى علاجه ورعايته. أمّا الإبن الثاني، فقد انتقل لولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية للعيش فيها ومن ثم أصبح أستاذاً (دكتور) في الجامعة، وكانت اتصالاته مع والده محدودةً جداً.

في العام 1914 وقبيل الحرب العالمية الأولى، استقر أينشتاين في مدينة "برلين" الألمانية. ولم يكن أينشتاين من دعاة الحرب ولكنه كان يهودياً مما تسبب بشعور القوميين الألمان بالضيق تجاه هذا الرجل، وتأجج هذا الإمتعاض لأينشتاين من قبل القوميين الألمان عندما أصبح أينشتاين معروفاً على المستوى العالمي بعدما خرجت مجلة "التايم" الأمريكية في 7 تشرين الثاني (نوفمبر) 1919 بمقالٍ يؤكد صحة نظرية أينشتاين المتعلقة بالجاذبية.


[تحرير] الأعوام اللاحقة
بوصول القائد النازي أدولف هتلر إلى السلطة في العام 1933 تزايد الكراهية تجاه أينشتاين فاتهمه القوميون الإشتراكيون (النازيون) بتأسيس "الفيزياء اليهودية"، كما حاول بعض العلماء الألمان النيل من حقوق أينشتاين في نظرياته الأمر الذي دفع أينشتاين للهرب إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والتي منحته بدورها إقامةً دائمةً، وانخرط في "معهد الدراسات المتقدمة" التابع لجامعة برينستون في ولاية نيو جيرسي.ففي عام 1939 كتب رسالته الشهيرة إلى الرئيس الأمريكي روزفلت لينبهه على ضرورة الإسراع في إنتاج القنبلة قبل الألمان وذلك قبل أن يهاجر إلى الولايات المتحدة. وفي العام 1940، صار أينشتاين مواطناً أمريكياً مع احتفاظه بجنسيته السويسرية.


[تحرير] السنوات الأخيرة
عرضت الحكومة الإسرائيلية على أينشتاين منصب رئيس الدولة في العام 1952 ولكن أينشتاين رفض هذا العرض الإسرائيلي .وفي العام 1955، توفي أينشتاين، وحُرق جثمانه في مدينة "ترينتون" في ولاية "نيو جيرسي" في 18 نيسان (أبريل) 1955 ونُثر رماد الجثمان في مكان غير معلوم، وحُفظ دماغ العالم أينشتاين في جرّة عند الطبيب الشرعي "توماس هارفي" الذي قام بتشريح جثته بعد موته.


[تحرير] معتقداته
كان أينشتاين يعتقد بـ "الإله الذي يتناغم مع كل ما هو موجود في الكون لا الإله الذي يتدخل بأقدار وتصرفات الإنسان"! وفي سؤالٍ مباشرٍ عن أقرب الأديان إلى معتقداته، أجاب أينشتاين بأنها "البوذية". ألبرت أينشتين كان يهودي الديانة و المذهب و هرب ضمن الذين هربوا من الهولوكوست (المحرقة) التي أباد بها النازي الألاف.





[تحرير] 
مختارات من أقوال أينشتاين

الشيئان الذان ليس لهما حدود، الكون و غباء الإنسان، مع أني لست متأكدا بخصوص الكون. 
أهم شيء أن لا تتوقف عن التساؤل. 
أجمل إحساس هو الغموض، إنه مصدر الفن والعلوم. 
كل ما هو عظيم وملهم صنعه إنسان عَمِل بحرية. 
إذا لم يوافق الواقعُ النظريةَ، غيِّر الواقع. 
الجنون هو أن تفعل الشيء مرةً بعد مرةٍ وتتوقع نتيجةً مختلفةً. 
الحقيقة هي ما يثبُت أمام إمتحان التجربة. 
يستطيع أي أحمقٍ جعل الأشياء تبدو أكبر وأعقد, لكنك تحتاج إلى عبقري شجاع لجعلها تبدو عكس ذلك. 
الخيال أهم من المعرفة. 
الحقيقة ليست سوى وهم، لكنه وهم ثابت. 
يبدأ الإنسان بالحياة، عندما يستطيع الحياة خارج نفسه. 
أنا لا أفكر بالمستقبل، إنه يأتي بسرعة. 
من لم يخطئ، لم يجرب شيئاً جديداً. 
العلم شيءٌ رائعٌ، إذا لم تكن تعتاش منه. 
سر الإبداع هو أن تعرف كيف تخفي مصادرك. 
العلم ليس سوى إعادة ترتيبٍ لتفكيرك اليومي. 
لا يمكننا حل مشكلةٍ باستخدام العقلية نفسها التي أنشأتها. 
الثقافة هي ما يبقى بعد أن تنسى كل ما تعلمته في المدرسة. 
المعادلات أهم بالنسبة لي، السياسة للحاضر والمعادلة للأبدية. 
إذا كان أ= النجاح . فإن أ = ب +ج + ص. حيث ب=العمل. ج=اللعب. ص=إبقاء فمك مغلقاً. 
كلما اقتربت القوانين من الواقع أصبحت غير ثابتة، وكلما اقتربت من الثبات أصبحت غير واقعية. 
أنا لا أعرف السلاح الذي سيستخدمه الإنسان في الحرب العالمية الثالثة، لكني أعرف أنه سيستخدم العصا والحجر في الحرب العالمية الرابعة. 
أثمن ما في العالم هو الحدس أو الفكرة اللامعة. 
الأمر الوحيد الذي أسمح له بالتدخل في علمي وأبحاثي هو معلوماتي وثقافتي الخاصة. 
العلم بدون دين أعرج، والدين بدون علم أعمى. 
أنا لست موهوب، أنا فضولي. 
بين الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل ليس هناك سوى وهم في تفكير العقل البشري..إذا لاحظتم أن - الأوقات الحزينة نشعر بها انها طويلة بينما الايام الفرحة تمر كالدقيقة- وهذه هي النسبية. 
أفضل عادة سيئة صامتة عن فضيلة متكابرة. 
العقل البديهي هو هبة مقدسة، والعقل المعقول هو خادم مثمر..لقد اختلقنا مجتمع يحترم الخادم وينسى الهبة المقدسة. 
كل الديانات، الفنون والعلوم متفرعة على نفس الشجرة. 
النسبية تعلمنا الرباط أو العلاقة بين الأوصاف المختلفة لشيء ما مع الحقيقة ذاتها. 
الجاذبية ليس لها علاقة بالوقوع في الحب​


----------



## قلم حر (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البرت انيشتاين ((مختارات من أقوال أينشتاين)).*

موضوع مفصل و جميل .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## jim_halim (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البرت انيشتاين ((مختارات من أقوال أينشتاين)).*


سلام و نعمة .. 

عرض جميل قوي لحياة أينشتاين 

و مجموعة مقولات رائعة .. 

شكراً لك 


​


----------



## سيزار (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: البرت انيشتاين ((مختارات من أقوال أينشتاين)).*

مشكور اخى قلم حر بارك ربنا فيك 
والاخ العزيز جيم اشكرك ايضا وبارك الله فيك ..
سلام ونعمه الرب المخلص يسوع المسيح تكون معنا ومعكم امين


----------

